# und mochte sie noch so geringe Reichweite haben



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich verstehe den Sinn vom unterstrichenen Satz nicht; könnt ihr mir helfen, bitte?

_"Soll das ein Befehl sein?", fragte ich, um Zeit zu gewinnen, Zeit, wieder einmal, für eine Entscheidung, und mochte sie noch so geringe Reichweite haben._
*Aus "Gegen die Zeit" von Sascha Reh*

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Mi intento:
... tiempo, otra vez, para una decision, por muy poco alcance que tuviera.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## elroy

_und mochte sie noch so geringe Reichweite haben =
auch wenn sie [die gewonnene Zeit] noch so geringe Reichweite haben sollte =
auch wenn ich dabei nur wenig Zeit gewinnen sollte =
egal, wie wenig [Zeit ich dabei gewinnen würde]
_
Auf Spanisch würde ich wohl _por muy poco que fuera _sagen.


----------



## gvergara

Danke für eure Antworten. Muss aber sagen, dass mir diese Verwendung von _mögen _durchaus unbekannt ist, und daher bin ich ein bisschen verwirrt geblieben. Könntet ihr mir noch ein paar Beispiele mit diesem Verb geben, bitte?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Duden | mögen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
1a
Ziemlich weit unten auf der Seite (noch ein Stück unter der Konjugationstabelle) gibt es unter der Überschrift "Bedeutungen, Beispiele und Wendungen" diverse Beispiele zu 1a 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## kunvla

gvergara said:


> _"Soll das ein Befehl sein?", fragte ich, um Zeit zu gewinnen, Zeit, wieder einmal, für eine Entscheidung, und mochte sie noch so geringe Reichweite haben._
> *Aus "Gegen die Zeit" von Sascha Reh*





susanainboqueixon said:


> Duden | mögen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
> 1a
> Ziemlich weit unten auf der Seite (noch ein Stück unter der Konjugationstabelle) gibt es unter der Überschrift "Bedeutungen, Beispiele und Wendungen" diverse Beispiele zu 1a


*1. b.* zum Ausdruck der Einräumung oder des Zugeständnisses

• er mag tun, was er will _(was er auch [immer] tut), _es gelingt ihm nicht​
Weitere Beispiele aus der Duden-Grammatik:

Auch wenn das Geschrei groß sein mag, halte ich an meinein Plan fest. 
Sie mochte die Details vergessen haben, die große Linie hatte sie noch klar vor Augen.​
Saludos,


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sie mögen recht haben, Kunvla.


----------



## Tonerl

*es "mögen" etwa fünf Stunden vergangen sein *
habrán pasado como cinco horas

*wie dem auch sein "mag" *
sea como fuere

*so schön sie auch sein "mag" *
por guapa que sea

*ich "mag's" kaum erwarten *
no puedo esperar más

*was "mag" das wohl heißen? *
¿qué querrá decir eso?

*sagen Sie ihm, er "möge" warten *
dígale que espere 

Saludos


----------



## bwprius

Mit Verlaub gesagt: ich bin der Meinung, dass im Ausgangssatz ein Artikel fehlt:

und mochte sie *eine* noch so geringe Reichweite haben.

Ist vielleicht nur falsch abgeschrieben ...


----------

